# Easy to build shop heater



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a shop heater I made for my machine shop. It was made by using a wood drum and and a few odds and ends. Here is the finished result. 
















And here it is installed in the shop. 










Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## engine 72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks great Aaron. 

Todd Siddle


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea......


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks great! How did you do the weathered look?


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

It looks like a contest winner to me !


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Guys! Some of the weathering was done by putting a little brown paint on it and then wiping most of it of with a towel, Leaving brown paint along the rims. The rest of it was weathered by dry brushing it with brown. 

Hope this helps. 

Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, I would not have guessed that the final result was so good based on what you started with  I like the scale wood pile too!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ingenious! Mind if I swipe the idea? Excellent weathering. 

As one who's grown up using wood heat, might I offer a suggestion: stoves tend to drop hot coals on the floor--though you've placed the damper up top--so a piece of simulated metal underneath might be worth considering. Just a thought. 

Les W.


----------

